# Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...



## Stefan_375 (13. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch neu hier. Anlass ist (siehe Anfängerfragen-Forum), dass unser Teich ziemlich viel Wasser verliert.

Zu dem Teich sind meine Frau und ich (52 und 42 Jahre alt) eher zufällig gekommen, weil wir uns vor 2,5 Jahren einen Lebenstraum erfüllt haben. Und aus der Großstadt auf unseren "Altersruhesitz" (nee, wirklich: wir sind in unserem Leben schon dutzendmal umgezogen - jetzt bleiben wir hier) im südwestlichen Umland von Berlin gezogen sind.

Ein kleiner, alter Bauernhof, wie sie hier in der Gegend typisch sind. Knapp ein halber ha Grundstück, sehr kleines Wohnhaus, Scheune und Ställe dazu. Keine Kinder, dafür Papagei, Hund, Katze und Schafe. Das sind dann halt unsere "Kinder".

Den Teich haben wir einfach mitgekauft, weil er schon da war. Alter unbekannt, So etwa 15 m² groß, nierenförmig, und eigentlich recht schön angelegt, mit kleinem Wasserlauf dabei. Jetzt steht halt die Sanierung an, bevor er uns völlig "ausläuft". 

Der Teich soll, wie bisher, einfach pflegeleicht sein. Meinetwegen keine Fische (obwohl darin jezt Goldfische leben), und schon gar keine "Teichtechnik". Sondern lieber moderate Bepflanzung und klares Wasser, in dem sich __ Frösche, Insekten und __ Schlangen wohlfühlen.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Inken (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mietglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Stefan!

Herzlich :Willkommen2  bei uns im Forum !!

Du wirst sehen, hier bist du genau richtig!


----------



## Dodi (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Stefan!

Na dann: :willkommen hier bei den Teich-:crazy .
Schön, dass auch Du zu uns gefunden hast. 

Wenn Du keineTechnik willst, solltest Du auf Fische lieber verzichten - denn auch ohne Fische findet sich genug Leben im Teich an! Und mit guter Bepflanzung wirst Du auch klares Wasser haben.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Érfolg bei der Teichsanierung und viel Spaß hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Ach ja, zeig uns doch mal Bilder von Deinem Teich nebst Umfeld, wir sind ja hier alle gar nicht neugierig...


----------



## Stefan_375 (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo,



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du keineTechnik willst, solltest Du auf Fische lieber verzichten - denn auch ohne Fische findet sich genug Leben im Teich an! Und mit guter Bepflanzung wirst Du auch klares Wasser haben.


Die Fische würde ich lieber heute als morgen an Killer-Kätzchen verfüttern. Aber meine Frau zeigt sich da von ihrer sentimentalen Seite. Die Bepflanzung werden wir schon hinkriegen, das ist allerdings nicht mein Metier, sodnern das meiner Frau. 



> Ach ja, zeig uns doch mal Bilder von Deinem Teich nebst Umfeld, wir sind ja hier alle gar nicht neugierig...



Mache ich doch gern. Bilder gucken ist schön ;-) Eigentlich haben wir es ganz idyllisch hier. Die "weitere" Umgebung ist hier zu sehen:
http://www.jacki.biz/nixalspampa.html

Von Teich und drumherum habe ich unten Bilder angehängt. Die sind allerdings vom Mai 2006, als der Wasserstand noch OK war. Da hatten wir gerade im Frühjahr das __ Schilf gekappt und die meisten Wasserpflanzen (abgtesehen von den Seerosen) entsorgt. Was da an Lebewesen zu sehen ist, sind Goldfische, der beste Hund der Welt und meine Wenigkeit ;-)

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## laolamia (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mietglied, alter Teich...*

moin!

na dann sind wir ja fast nachbarn


----------



## fleur (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mietglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Stefan,

ganz herzlich  :Willkommen2 bei den :crazy  Teichianern

Ist das schön bei dir  

*Paradiesisch = Hilfswort*

Viel Spaß mit Anwesen, Teich und Forum

Carin (i.A. von fleur, der auch "nur" Kinderersatz ist)


----------



## Stefan_375 (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mietglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Carin,



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das schön bei dir


Ja, ist schon OK. Wir sind das einzige Wohnanwesen im Aussenbereich und geniessen Bestandsschutz. Bauen darf da nebenan keiner mehr. Wo sollte er auch? Auf der einen Seite ist das große Naturschutzgebiet, wo die Kraniche leben; auf der anderen Seite direkt der 27-Loch-Golfplatz (mindestens dreimal so groß wie das ganze Dorf ;-)

Aber keine Rose ohne Dornen ;-) Wir wohnen nämlich direkt an der Bahn. Zwar keine ICE-Trasse, aber die alte Hauptverbindung Berlin-Magdeburg. Mit deutlich über 100 Schnell- und Güterzügen rund um die Uhr, die keine 10 m von meinem Fenster entfernt fahren (nein, ich höre die schon lange nicht mehr ;-)

Was der Grund war, warum wir uns das überhaupt leisten konnten. Das Anwesen wollte wegen der Bahn jahrelang keiner kaufen, und so war die Verhandlungsposition gut. Mir macht das nichts. Meine Großeltern wohnten auch direkt an der Bahn, und den Krach kann ich nur begrüßen. Schließlich schlägt mein Herz seit ewig für Papageien, die ich auch gerne züchten würde. Genehmigung ist schon lange da, nur das nötige Kleingeld für Volieren, Schutzräume usw. noch nicht. Jedenfalls: diese Biester machen so viel Krach, da kommt kein Regionalexpress oder Güterzug gegen an. Was ein guter Grund war, uns ein Grundstück ausser Hörweite der Nachbarn zu suchen 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Dodi (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

N'Abend Stefan!

Trotz Bahn (die wir ja auf den Fotos weder sehen noch hören können... ) hast Du eine wirkliche Idylle!

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## Marlowe (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Moin Stefan!

Dein Teich sieht aus wie "natürlich", und trotzdem ein künstlich angelegter Teich?
So oder so, ich gehe mit meinem Teichwunsch in genau diese Richtung und hoffe, dass er nach einigen Jahren des Werdens (ist erst seit einem Jahr fertig) ähnlich aussehen wird wie euer Wasseridyll.

Laß bloß die Fische darin, nach einiger Zeit wirst Du sie nicht mehr missen wollen!

Versprochen!


----------



## glasklar (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

hi stefan
erst mal:willkommen für deinen teich und das was man sieht


----------



## Stefan_375 (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo,



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Teich sieht aus wie "natürlich", und trotzdem ein künstlich angelegter Teich?


Ja. Ich habe inzwischen etwas gemäht und gebuddelt (siehe Bild) und herausgefunden, dass der Teich aus 0,5 mm PVC-Folie mit Vlies (Fliess?) darunter ist.

Den Wasserspiegel, wie er sein sollte (so ca. 1 m mehr im Umkreis als der jetzige), habe ich auf dem Bild unten mehr oder weniger gut mit einem roten Ring gekennzeichnet. Woran man sieht, wie völlig verkrautet die Uferzonen sind. So links / oben ist eine Art __ Rohrkolben-__ Schilf, aber rechts ein ganz fürchterliches Gras-Unkraut. Das abzutragen, wird bestimmt lustig.

Aber was soll's. Die Aktion (Bepflanzung und Erde raus, Wasser ablassen, neues Vlies und neue Folie (diesmal 1,5 mm dick) rein, Wasser auffüllen, Pflanzen (aber viel weniger als vorher) wieder einsetzen) sollte schon noch im Februar / März stattfinden, sofern nicht nochmal ein Wintereinbruch kommt - heute nach waren hier -8 °C. Ist etwas zeitkritisch, weil meine Frau demnächst wieder wegen Krebs in die Klinik muss. Vorher sollte das erledigt sein, damit sie mir (wie in jeder guten Ehe) auch genau vor Ort sagen kann, was ich eigentlich tun soll  Und wenn sie dann im April / Mai wiederkommt, spriessen bestimmt schon die neuen Pflänzchen, und sie kann sich gleich darüber freuen...



> Laß bloß die Fische darin, nach einiger Zeit wirst Du sie nicht mehr missen wollen!


Ich gucke mir die Fische schon über 2 Jahre an, aber sie haben mein Herz noch nicht erobert. Der enizige Vorteil, den Fische IMHO haben: sie sind stumm 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Marlowe (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Stefan!

Wenn ich Stil und Form Deiner Ausführungen betrachte, dann bist Du mit Sicherheit "Verstandesmensch", irgendwie mal in höherer beruflicher Position
gewesen: General oder Management oder so.
Nun ist aber Schicht!
Laß jetzt die Seele baumeln und genieße die Fische! Bei Deinem herrlichen Garten und Teich ist nichts mehr zu machen, behaupte ich als alter Motzer
und Besserwisser! 
Glaube mir: Die Fische werden vielleicht nicht Dein "Herz erobern", aber nach und nach noch mehr Entspannung geben können, als erwartet!

Wieder versprochen!


----------



## Annett (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Stefan.

Also irgendwas habe ich jetzt nicht ganz mitgeschnitten... hast Du uns jetzt einen oder zwei vers. Teiche gezeigt? 
Bild1 Bild2
Die sehen doch vom Größenverhältnis her völlig unterschiedlich aus. 

Ich kann Dein Bestreben, den Teich wieder "voll" zu bekommen durchaus nachvollziehen!
__ Rohrkolben und vor allem __ Schilfrohr (klick) richten auch dicke Folien zu Grunde. Verzichte deshalb beim nächsten Folienteich besser gleich auf sie.

Pflanzen kann man im Teich fast nicht genug haben und wenn denn doch, dann freuts die Teichfreunde oder den Komposthaufen. 
Spare gerade am Anfang nicht an Pflanzen, denn die halten Dir die Algen vom Teich halbwegs fern.

Vielleicht schaust Du vor Beginn der Sanierung mal in unsere Fachbeiträge?
Die Lektüre lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## Stefan_375 (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Die sehen doch vom Größenverhältnis her völlig unterschiedlich aus.


Stimmt. Das liegt aber (abgesehen von Wasserstand und Umfeld) an der Perspektive, bedingt durch die verschiedenen Objketivbrennweiten der Aufnahmen. Das alte Bild ist mit ca 70 mm (KB) gemacht, das aktuelle mit 28 mm Weitwinkel - da sieht alles, was weiter weg ist als ein paar m, immer winzig klein aus. Aber es ist tatsächlich der gleiche Teich.



> Ich kann Dein Bestreben, den Teich wieder "voll" zu bekommen durchaus nachvollziehen!


Wobei sich voll erstmal auf den Wasserstand bezieht, nicht auf die Bepflanzung. Auch, wenn mir an den Fischen wenig liegt: Auf dem Trocknen sitzen sollen sie ja nun auch nicht.



> __ Rohrkolben und vor allem __ Schilfrohr (klick) richten auch dicke Folien zu Grunde. Verzichte deshalb beim nächsten Folienteich besser gleich auf sie.
> (...)
> Vielleicht schaust Du vor Beginn der Sanierung mal in unsere Fachbeiträge? Die Lektüre lohnt sich wirklich!


Liegen schon ausgedruckt unter dem Kopfkissen ;-) 

Das vohandene Teichprofil möchten wir nicht verändern (das ist "dreistufig terrassiert"), aber für __ Schilf o.ä. wie empfohlen einen Uferwall/-graben hinzufügen. Insofern gibt es doch eine Teicherweiterung. Keine Sorge, "Schnellschüsse" wird es nicht geben. In Kürze soll erstmal der Teichrand von Substrat, Steinen und Pflanzen befreit werden, damit wir überhaupt erstmal sehen, wie die jetzige Teichbegrenzung (alte Folie) verläuft. Erst, wenn das getan ist und der "Zuschlag" für den Ufergraben abgesteckt ist, können wir überhaupt kalkulieren, wieviel Material wir an Sand, Folie, Vlies usw. brauchen. Absehbar ist aber schonmal, dass es deutlich mehr wird als erwartet...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Rossi1 (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo auch von mir ein herzlich willkommen im Forum


----------



## Stefan_375 (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Die sehen doch vom Größenverhältnis her völlig unterschiedlich aus.


Nachdem ich jetzt tonnenweise Feldsteine geschleppt, entkrautet und gebuddelt habe, ist der ursprüngliche Teichrand (Folienrand) wieder sichtbar. Und nachdem er das ist, muss ich sagen: du hast recht ;-)

Doch, es ist der gleiche Teich. Aber der aktuelle Wasserstand ist ca. 50 cm unter "soll". Auf den alten Fotos von 2006 war die Teichfläche "rundrum" so 1-2 m größer als jetzt.

Womit ich auch meine ursprüngliche Schätzung von 15 m² Teichfläche mehr als verdoppeln muss. Wenn ich um die alte Uferlinie / Folie / Wasserstand minus wenige cm Höhe des etwa nierenfärmigen Teiches ein Rechteck ziehe, komme ich auf etwa 45 m². 

Was auch heisst, dass die Arbeiten jetzt viel aufwändiger und vom Material her deutlich teurer werden als erwartet. Zumal wir das alte Teichprofil im Randbereich nun doch abflachen (zwischen den Pflanzzonen sind es jetzt etwa 45°) werden und zumindest teilweise um den Teich einen Ufergraben anlegen möchten, um den "Verlust" auszugleichen. Hochwüchsige Sachen wie __ Schilf (kenn ich mich nicht mit aus, das weiss meine Frau besser) kommen dann in den Graben, nicht in den Teich.

Ich hab's ja gleich geahnt: Es war ein schwerer "Fehler", sich vor der Sanierung etwas kundig zu machen  Weil damit aus einem "kleinen" Problem (undichte Teichfolie) nach und nach eine größere Aktion wird - aber so ist das Leben... Trotzdem bzw. gerade deswegen herzlichen Dank an die Autoren der Fachbeitrage hier, v.a. an meinen Namensvetter StefanS. 

Schließlich: wenn wir schon was tun müssen, können wie es auch gleich anständig machen... Leider ist "anständig" gemacht halt auch meist teuer. Wenn man nicht "am falschen Ende" mit Arbeit und Geld sparen will, stellt man nur fest, dass es eigentlich gar kein "richtiges Ende" zum Sparen gibt. Grmpff... 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Annett (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Stefan.

Hast Du Dir mal die Bilder angesehen?
Großer __ Rohrkolben oder __ Schilfrohr gehören weder direkt in einen Folienteich, noch in einen mit Folie gebauten Ufergraben. 
Bitte vermerke das irgendwo groß + rot in den Planungsunterlagen! 

Dann setzt lieber außen am Teich (mit Rhizomsperre) Bambus oder Miscanthus, wenns höherwüchsige Pflanzen sein sollen.

Kleinere Rohrkolben, __ Iris, Calmus, __ Seggen geben auch eine hübsche, halbhohe Bepflanzung ab, ohne dass man ständig Angst haben muss. 

Die Zerstörung der Folie bei Euch hatte sicher auch einen Grund.


----------



## Stefan_375 (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Mitglied, alter Teich...*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Dir mal die Bilder angesehen?
> (...)
> Die Zerstörung der Folie bei Euch hatte sicher auch einen Grund.


Ja, habe ich angesehen. Und nachdem ich jetzt die bestehende Folie fast vollständig von Bewuchs befreit habe, kann ich sagen, dass das nicht der Grund für die Löcher ist. 

Der __ Rohrkolben hat zwar fürchterlich gewurzelt und (in die Breite) gewuchert. So sehr, dass es eine hochgradig besch*ssene Arbeit ist, dieses Zeug zu entfernen... so etwa 15-20 cm hohes Wurzelwerk, über viele Meter "an einem Stück :-( Ich bin ja mit meinen +110 kg Lebendgewicht nun wirklich kein Hänfling. Aber dieses schwere, nasse und widerborstige Zeug Stück für Stück rauszureissen, schaffe selbst ich nur "scheibchenweise", indem ich das an einer Stelle anhebe, "umklappe" und dann das angehobene Stück mit einem scharfen gezackten Messer abschneide.

Die Löcher in der Folie sind aber nicht da, sondern an den Stellen im Teich, die über bzw. knapp unter Wasser lagen. Da ist die PVC-Folie halt ohne UV-Schutz im Laufe der Zeit völlig verhärtet und dann bei der geringsten Belastung "gebrochen". Der Vorbesitzer hat da Baufehler begangen, weil er die Folie "blank" hat liegen lassen. Kein Substrat drauf, auch keine Ufer-/Böschungsmatten (Substrat wäre eh' nicht gegangen, weil das Gefälle zu stark ist - eher 45 als 30 Grad). 

Um das künftig zu verhindern, wollen / müssen wir das Teichprofil im Rahmen der Sanierung zumindest bis zur dritten Pflanzzone entsprechend anpassen (meist: auffüllen). Und wo das "bautechnisch" nicht geht, mit entsprechenden Matten die Folie schützen und Substrat "festhalten". 

Dass der Teich jetzt so "heruntergekommen" ist, liegt aber nicht nur am Vorbesitzer. Wir haben den Teich vor 2,5 Jahren halt mit dem Hauskauf übernommen. Und uns daran gefreut, dass Wasser da ist, in / an dem sich __ Frösche, Lurche, __ Schlangen, __ Libellen usw. wohlfühlen. Von Teichbau und Teichpflege hatten wir aber keine Ahnung, hat uns auch nicht bekümmert. Insofern sind wir selbst Schuld.

Aber gegen die Inkompetenz tun wir ja gerade mit freundlicher Hilfe dieses Forums etwas. Und auf den sanierten Teich werden wir ganz sicher besser acht geben und ihn entsprechend pflegen. Schließlich steckt da unsere Arbeit und unser Geld drin - und davon möchten wir schon möglichst lange etwas haben ;-)

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (18. März 2008)

*Es geht voran*

Hallo,

ich wollte mich in diesem thread nach längerer Zeit nochmal melden, um über den aktuellen Stand der Teichsanierung zu berichten. Und mich für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten hier und in anderen threads herzlich zu bedanken!

Anfangs wollte ich ja nicht glauben, dass eine Teichsanierung aufwändiger sein kann als eine Teichneuanlage. Mittlerweile glaube ich das sofort ;-) Bei uns sah der "Tiefpunkt" der Sanierungsarbeiten so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22370&d=1204547269

Mittlerweile sind wir um ca. 2.000 EUR ärmer (8x12 m EPDM-Folie, 120 m² Vlies, 40 m² Ufermatten, 3 m² Sand, viele Pflanzen...). Aber dafür nicht nur um einige Erfahrungen reicher, sondern haben auch einen Teich mit ordentlichem Profil und Ufergraben, mit ordentlichem Material, das hoffentlich 10+x Jahre hält. Und, ganz nebenbei, einen Teich, der (inkl. Ufergraben) fast doppelt so groß ist wie vorher 

Siehe Bild unten. Ist natürlich noch längst nicht fertig, aber Form und Wasserspiegel sind endgültig. Uferbefestigung/-gestaltung und Bepflanzung kommen natürlich noch. Aber das alles sind im Vergleich zu den schon erledigten Arbeiten eher harmlose "Details". Zumindest müssen nicht mehr kubikmeterweise alter Kies, Steine, Sand und Erde bewegt werden.

Die Teichform ist zwar ziemlich einfallslos. Aber die ist den Gegebenheiten vor Ort geschuldet. Der Teich sollte so groß wie möglich werden, aber die Fläche ist durch begrenzende Pflasterwege, Staudenbeete und das Gefälle des Geländes halt doch begrenzt. Die Goldfische haben zwar immer noch keinen Abnehmer gefunden, fühlen sich in ihrem Ausweichquartier (Hündchens Badewanne, das aufblasbare Kinderplanschbecken) aber offensichtlich wohl.

Jedenfalls bin ich ganz zufrieden mit mir. Zumindest unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass ich mich vor etwa 6 Wochen hier angemeldet hatte und von absolut gar nichts eine Ahnung hatte. Und dass es der erste Teichbau-Versuch ist.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------

